

First "flight" of a piloted, solar powered plane - mainsequence
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18233-solarpowered-piloted-plane-makes-its-first-flea-hop.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=974963>

